# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments > Cutting Edge / Future Treatments >  Questions for Desmond at Hair Congress 2014

## hellouser

Title says it all! Let's organize some questions for Desmond to ask the top guys.

Members can post questions they want to see asked and if you agree with a question then you can quote it, followed by a "+1". You are not allowed to vote more than once for the same question.

Since the forum does not allow editing posts beyond the 15 minute mark after a comment is posted, I'll be forced to give constant replies rather than simply update THIS comment/reply.

Let's organize the questions based on the researcher. I'll start off with a couple questions, see if you guys agree:

*Dr. Roland Lauster/Beren Ata&#231;*If the bioreactor creates exact duplicates of follicles that function as normal follicles, is it necessary to have them go through clinical trials for implanting considering hair transplants achieve this and have been approved as a method for commercial use.


*Dr. Cotsarelis/Follica*Does the wounding method damage the scalp and dermis to the point of jeopardizing existing follicles that produce terminal hairs?

I have another question for Dr. Cotsarelis, one which I'm sure is the same one many of you already have, but I'll discuss that later.

----------


## nameless

*1. Dr. Roland Lauster/Beren Ataç:*

It's my understanding that the bioreactor is intended to create follicles for studying but if the bioreactor can make follicles why not just use the bioreactor to create new follicles and then implant those follicles into balding person's scalps?

*2. To all researchers that are working on cell based therapies that Desmond talks to:*

Yale scientists say that fat cells under follicles signal follicles to grow hairs. Some doctors are injecting fat cells from the stomach into the scalp to try to get those fat cells to send signals to follicles to regrow hair. But the fat cells in the stomach are not actively giving off signals to the follicles to grow long thick hairs. Wouldn't it make more sense to take plugs from the patient's hair donor region where the hair is growing strong, culture the underlying fat cells, and re-inject the cultured fat cells into balding areas of the same person's scalp along with the appropriate hair cells, after culturing them as well? It is, after all, the follicles under the scalp hairs that are giving signals to the scalp follicles to grow long thick hairs. 

*3. To Cotseralis: Are you still working on a wounding-based therapy to treat hair loss?*

4. (If Cotseralis says he's still working on a wounding based therapy to treat hair loss) To Cotseralis: How far along is your wounding based therapy to treat hair loss?

----------


## nameless

*1. To Aaron Gardner (after his presentation this question should be asked of Mr. Gardner ONLY if his presentation does not indicate full preservation of hair inductivity to hair cells undergoing numerous pass culture) :* 

Do you have any ideas how to further increase hair inductivity despite numerous culture passes?


*2. To ARP Sari (After his presentation this question should be asked of ARP Sari ONLY if his presentation does not include full preservation of hair inductivity to hair cells undergoing numerous pass culture):* 

Do you have any ideas how to further increase hair inductivity despite numerous culture passes?

----------


## Mike K

Great questions. How about realistic time frame though? Especially Follica, but others as well.

----------


## Mike K

And also a basic summary of whatever presentations you see, Desmond, would be totally awesome as well. Thanks again for doing this by the way.

----------


## hairy

10 years ago, you said a cure was 5 years away.  How do we believe you anymore?

----------


## mmmcoffee

When will male pattern baldness be cured?

 :Smile:

----------


## ytterligare

How can hair loss sufferers help to accelerate the process? Where do we have to sign - what's the bank account?  :Big Grin:

----------


## clarence

> 10 years ago, you said a cure was 5 years away.  How do we believe you anymore?


 "Question from a 5-year-old to Dr. Cotsarelis"

----------


## Thinning87

> 10 years ago, you said a cure was 5 years away.  How do we believe you anymore?


 I hope Desmond will be considerate enough to know that any questions indicating the mentality of a 16 year old will only chase away the answers we are looking for

----------


## HairBane

> *Dr. Roland Lauster/Beren Ata&#231;*If the bioreactor creates exact duplicates of follicles that function as normal follicles, is it necessary to have them go through clinical trials for implanting considering hair transplants achieve this and have been approved as a method for commercial use.
> 
> 
> *Dr. Cotsarelis/Follica*Does the wounding method damage the scalp and dermis to the point of jeopardizing existing follicles that produce terminal hairs?
> 
> I have another question for Dr. Cotsarelis, one which I'm sure is the same one many of you already have, but I'll discuss that later.


 


> *1. Dr. Roland Lauster/Beren Ata&#231;:*
> 
> It's my understanding that the bioreactor is intended to create follicles for studying but if the bioreactor can make follicles why not just use the bioreactor to create new follicles and then implant those follicles into balding person's scalps?
> 
> 
> *3. To Cotseralis: Are you still working on a wounding-based therapy to treat hair loss?*
> 
> 4. (If Cotseralis says he's still working on a wounding based therapy to treat hair loss) To Cotseralis: How far along is your wounding based therapy to treat hair loss?


 +1 to all of these.

I'd like some clarification about Follica's trials: Are they working on using FGF9, lithium gluconate, or something else? Are they using already-approved substances, and if so, can this fast-track their trials? By how much? Are their current results cosmetically significant and consistent enough to represent a complete cure?

For any researcher such as Christiano, Jahoda, Lauster, etc. I think we should ask their opinions on the recent Chinese developments and trials with expanding DP cells in culture, and how these complement their research (such as UPenn's epithelial cell replication, for Cotsarelis). Are they aware of these developments? Skeptical of them? What is their general understanding of the current state of progression towards full hair multiplication?

----------


## hgs1989

does your method produce cosmetically significant results? a timeline if possible?

----------


## efedrez

*To Dr. Cotsarelis/Follica*

How often does one needs to apply the procedure in order to maintain noticeable benefits from the treatment?

Is it a live time treatment?

----------


## hellouser

> I have another question for Dr. Cotsarelis, one which I'm sure is the same one many of you already have, but I'll discuss that later.


 Alright, so to touch up on this, the most obvious question is this:

*'When will Follica's method be released as a commercial treatment for the public?'*

But this is a dangerous question to ask depending on HOW its asked. If you simply word that question longer than that, it gives him way too much time to think about what answer he is going to give. That question, essentially the most important one of all, needs to be asked in such a manner that he doesn't put much thought and gives a straight answer. The question/answer should go something along the lines of:

Desmond: You're name is Dr. George Cotsarelis, correct?
Cotsarelis: Yes.
Desmond: You work at the University of Pennsylvania, correct?
Cotsarelis: Yes.
Desmond: You founded the wounded theory of creating follicles, correct?
Cotsarelis: Yes.
Desmond: When will Follica's treatment be available to the public?
Cotsarelis: *ANSWER*

You need to catch him off guard after firing off rapid questions with easy one word answers. Otherwise, you're bound to hear something like this instead:

'Follica's treatment is very close to a release, if everything goes smoothly, it's possible we'll have something in 2-5 years'

I do not want to hear another one of those answers.

On the flip side, I.D. Walker on Hair Loss Talk has the following to say:




> If you want to squeeze the wiggle room life out of him/them then don't give the slippery Doc Cots an opportunity. In a very short time he'll have to be impressed that you have already anticipated his unseemly evasive old self, but you have to do this tactfully because as a general rule that's been long time established physicians are egotistical, borderline narcissists, and are easily offended. Counter his answer, that is assuming he cooperates, and shake him gently and without pause. Here might be an example that relates to naturally our favorite question ; Sir I am in communication with one thousand plus hair loss sufferers and investors/ clients who are earnestly banking on the prospect that your tireless research is coming to a head and with that a new and viable treatment/cure will be available soon. In your present opinion, is your current projection of so and so many years still status quo and if not do you have a timeline yet in mind and would you be so gracious as to expound on what is it about this new and exciting revised projection date that will prevent this from going full circle once more? It's a bit verbose but it may be enough to hold his interests and possibly pin a more precise release date. It's tricky and this pseudo scenario may not be realistic. The man may be obstinate or he may not have a working treatment/cure at all. If he could admit that he had zero progress we'ld be more apt to forgive him. Empty promises will eventually catch up with all of them.


 So... we need to play psychologist on this front.

----------


## breakbot

> Desmond: You're name is Dr. George Cotsarelis, correct?
> Cotsarelis: Yes.
> Desmond: You work at the University of Pennsylvania, correct?
> Cotsarelis: Yes.
> Desmond: You founded the wounded theory of creating follicles, correct?
> Cotsarelis: Yes.
> Desmond: When will Follica's treatment be available to the public?
> Cotsarelis: *ANSWER*


 It isn't necessary trying to be a psychologist to take an answer from him, if they have a viable cure Cotsarelis will answer, if his answer will be not clear i suppose they have nothing or they are at an early stage which means 5 years etc...

----------


## hellouser

> It isn't necessary trying to be a psychologist to take an answer from him, if they have a viable cure Cotsarelis will answer, if his answer will be not clear i suppose they have nothing or they are at an early stage which means 5 years etc...


 That's not true because he works for Follica. Cure or no cure at all, Follica and Dr. Cotsarelis are going to give you a very typical corporate answer that won't actually give you a concrete answer.

----------


## breakbot

> That's not true because he works for Follica. Cure or no cure at all, Follica and Dr. Cotsarelis are going to give you a very typical corporate answer that won't actually give you a concrete answer.


  If Follica has something the market game will force him to give us a straight answer, if they are far or something he will give us the usuall stuff.
It's  just my opinion on the way the market works.
Although it will be very difficult for Desmond to persuate those scientists to discuss with him, i hope to make it.

----------


## hellouser

> If Follica has something the market game will force him to give us a straight answer, if they are far or something he will give us the usuall stuff.
> It's  just my opinion on the way the market works.
> Although it will be very difficult for Desmond to persuate those scientists to discuss with him, i hope to make it.


 I thought about this earlier actually;

Suppose Follica gets the go ahead with their treatment. Apparently they're using known chemicals to produce follicles with wounding. Would they not have to reveal in their patents or SOMEWHERE what those chemicals are specifically?

If such is the case, what would prevent someone doing their own rendition of the treatment if we knew what the chemicals were? Suppose someone in India wanted to copy the process and run it there for a fraction of the price?

At some point, we're bound to find out what exactly they're using. But no way in hell is Dr. Cotsarelis going to answer that. To be honest, I dont care if he does or doesn't. I want a clear answer on the set date for a release of the treatment. The wait time has gone on for long enough.

----------


## JJJJrS

I think it's totally ridiculous to be asking about release dates and things like that when we don't even know how effective, if at all, the treatment is. 

I'm more interested in getting a general sense of where things stand. So basically *how far off are we from an effective treatment*, *what are the major obstacles holding the research back*, *is there anything interesting being worked on in the background/pipeline*, and *whether there's anything the online hair loss community can do to help out*. Obviously, to get answers to these questions, you're going to have to poll as many of the top researchers there as possible before you can develop some type of consensus.

----------


## breakbot

> I thought about this earlier actually;
> 
>  I want a clear answer on the set date for a release of the treatment.


 This is the question i refer to.

----------


## jjo

before the question;

have a look around at how many of these dudes from all these companies are bald or thinning.. 

ask them if they feel the pain we do and get it a little more personal, then ask how long they think till something will be available that can help us


maybe ironic and they'll all have full heads of thick hair

----------


## Arashi

> I think it's totally ridiculous to be asking about release dates and things like that when we don't even know how effective, if at all, the treatment is. 
> 
> I'm more interested in getting a general sense of where things stand. So basically *how far off are we from an effective treatment*, *what are the major obstacles holding the research back*, *is there anything interesting being worked on in the background/pipeline*, and *whether there's anything the online hair loss community can do to help out*. Obviously, to get answers to these questions, you're going to have to poll as many of the top researchers there as possible before you can develop some type of consensus.


 +1 JJJJrs (as always)

----------


## Sogeking

> +1 JJJJrs (as always)


 Yeah go with the JJJrs advice. There is no point in asking specific release dates, trying to go personal with them etc. Come on guys think if someone approaches you on the street and asks you how do you feel about your baldness. 90% of you would just ignore the question think "What a weirdo!" and move on.

I'm just interested to know if any of them are at all trying to go to clinical or pre-clinical trials. If none of them are, then it is time to move on.

----------


## walrus

Psychological 'tricks' are not going to get anyone to commit to a product release date at this conference.

If there is information to share they will be forth coming with it, if not, prepare to disappointed.

----------


## baldybald

As they say, plan for the worst and hope for the best

----------


## brocktherock

No disrespect but where is Desmond with updates? Everyone's been sending money and he could have gotten the goal's worth weeks ago and people may still be sending money. Im not saying he has to be on here every second but an occasional status update and thank you would go a long way.

----------


## hgs1989

> *Dr. Roland Lauster/Beren Ataç*[*]If the bioreactor creates exact duplicates of follicles that function as normal follicles, is it necessary to have them go through clinical trials for implanting considering hair transplants achieve this and have been approved as a method for commercial use.


 http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/ar...tem-cells.html
 Ithink the article would answer this question. funny it is from 2010 an it quotes dr Lauster saying: "within five years (5 years timeline anyone) hair loss sufferers can grow new hair from their own stem cells and have it implanted their bald spots". since you say the people involved are there, lets hope they are their to start marketing. that is if the 5 years timeline holds true.

----------


## hellouser

> No disrespect but where is Desmond with updates? Everyone's been sending money and he could have gotten the goal's worth weeks ago and people may still be sending money. Im not saying he has to be on here every second but an occasional status update and thank you would go a long way.


 He's collected over $2,100 but Desmond is still pitching in a large amount on his own. I'd like him to have as much as possible (well, within reason, lol) just to cover any surprise costs.

----------


## Sogeking

> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/ar...tem-cells.html
>  Ithink the article would answer this question. funny it is from 2010 an it quotes dr Lauster saying: "within five years (5 years timeline anyone) hair loss sufferers can grow new hair from their own stem cells and have it implanted their bald spots". since you say the people involved are there, lets hope they are their to start marketing. that is if the 5 years timeline holds true.


 When stem cells are in question this 5 year prognosis for a new treatment are unrealistic. Mainly because there is always a danger of tumors forming from them when injected back into the receiving party. That is why they have to go through rigorous safety tests once they figure out how to mass produce stem cells and then differentiate them into hair follicles.

----------


## BoSox

> When stem cells are in question this 5 year prognosis for a new treatment are unrealistic. Mainly because there is always a danger of tumors forming from them when injected back into the receiving party. That is why they have to go through rigorous safety tests once they figure out how to mass produce stem cells and then differentiate them into hair follicles.


 http://www.ipscell.com/2013/06/stem-...hat-work-when/

"...here is reason for some optimism that stem cells might actually treat or cure baldness in the futurebut we are talking a decade or more from now."

Decade or more? Lord I hope that's not true.

----------


## hgs1989

> When stem cells are in question this 5 year prognosis for a new treatment are unrealistic. Mainly because there is always a danger of tumors forming from them when injected back into the receiving party. That is why they have to go through rigorous safety tests once they figure out how to mass produce stem cells and then differentiate them into hair follicles.


 I can't agree with you. 1st Lauster should have been aware of this before making the claim. I know that he absolutely will not stick to his timeline(deep inside I hope he does), but mentioning a short period of time shows confidence. 2nd, why would it cause a tumor since it is your own organ with your exact DNA. their is no signaling of stem cells to become something else. it is just cloning. we have been hearing about cloning and implanting more complex organs. if any progress is made by replicel and aderans, it would be that they showed that injecting a person with his/her own cells is safe. I think we should be more confident by now about the safety issues. anyhow, my hope is with follica and PGD2. they showed that it inhibits human hair(planted on mice) and mice hair from becoming terminal. they measured to be high in balding scalp and its level peaks in catagen phase. hoping for an update from the congress. I think if PGD2 blocking really works, many would not even need a transplant or even follica other technique that produced new hair follicles. one thing I noticed about follica is that they crave attention which suggest they want to license the technology to a bigger company. I think this why they are all talks with no proof to people. we are not their target customers. or the lack of evidence would be really because of lack of results, which would be a shocker to me considering all this talk. if it turned out to be just hyped smoke, Cotsarelis is discrediting himself , U Penn, and puretech. the guy really speaks as if he already nailed it and he continues to do so and in big news media. he Would be a real A$$ if he did not have anything.yes he is really behind schedule. I hope he would give more in this upcoming congress. follica and histogen are the close thing we have. if delayed or cancelled , then we are very far from an effective treatment. Topical anti androgen won't help many. Propecia helps in keeping, which is what these anti androgen will best do, if proved effective. maybe for future sufferers they will work great. I don't think they would result in any major regrowth.

----------


## artika

Though I don't know yet if I suffer from DUPA or DPA (side is miniaturizing, the back is not)

To all the researchers you can ask:

Does this treatment help people who suffer from DUTA to restore their hair?

Big thanks from here for doing this too  :Smile:

----------


## Desmond84

> No disrespect but where is Desmond with updates? Everyone's been sending money and he could have gotten the goal's worth weeks ago and people may still be sending money. Im not saying he has to be on here every second but an occasional status update and thank you would go a long way.


 Hi sorry for not updating more often. Preparation for Jeju has been crazy .

We have had another $154 of donations since my last update. So we're somewhere around $2254 which is mind boggling. Thank you so much guys.

I'm doing everything I can to bring you guys all the news from the congress.

Btw this camera will be recording everything in 1080p and the sound quality is definitely above average.

I have bookmarked most of the important talks. Plz make a list of what talks you wanna see in case I missed any.

Also I have had at least 8 donations from our female members over the last 2 weeks. Thank you so much girls. I really hope I bring you guys good news as one can only imagine how much harder it is for girls to be going through hair loss.

I am going to register at the convention centre tomorrow and try and scout some of the researchers if I can.

I'll keep everyone posted from tomorrow on a nightly basis.

My next update will be in 24 hours cheers.

P.s. how do I upload snapshots from the congress on the net guys?

----------


## Aik82

> Title says it all! Let's organize some questions for Desmond to ask the top guys.
> 
> Members can post questions they want to see asked and if you agree with a question then you can quote it, followed by a "+1". You are not allowed to vote more than once for the same question.
> 
> Since the forum does not allow editing posts beyond the 15 minute mark after a comment is posted, I'll be forced to give constant replies rather than simply update THIS comment/reply.
> 
> Let's organize the questions based on the researcher. I'll start off with a couple questions, see if you guys agree:
> 
> *Dr. Roland Lauster/Beren Ata&#231;*If the bioreactor creates exact duplicates of follicles that function as normal follicles, is it necessary to have them go through clinical trials for implanting considering hair transplants achieve this and have been approved as a method for commercial use.
> ...


 +1 to all of them. 

And, might sound stupid, but ask them if a combination of all current treatments in testing (replicel, aderans, hisotgen, follica and prof. Colin A. B. Jahoda) has ever been thought worth of trying. 

Thanks all. 

(this is my first post, I have been a reader for many years, silently hoping for a definitive cure to show up)

----------


## hellouser

> Hi sorry for not updating more often. Preparation for Jeju has been crazy .
> 
> We have had another $154 of donations since my last update. So we're somewhere around $2254 which is mind boggling. Thank you so much guys.
> 
> I'm doing everything I can to bring you guys all the news from the congress.
> 
> Btw this camera will be recording everything in 1080p and the sound quality is definitely above average.
> 
> I have bookmarked most of the important talks. Plz make a list of what talks you wanna see in case I missed any.
> ...


 Hey Desmond,

I've got two time slots available with a location, but I need confirmation which time and which place will work for you. Please respond ASAP either here or via the private forums.

In regards to posting videos recorded, you can easily do this with Youtube, just create a youtube channel and you should be fine.

If you need to upload the audio recordings of the presentations themselves, use SoundCloud;

https://soundcloud.com/

It's basically the youtube equivalent for music and audio.

----------


## hellouser

Desmond, here are your choices to meet with Dr. Lindner:

Thursday between 10:00-11:00 am or 3:30-4:30 pm during the poster sessions. You can meet Dr. Lindner at his teams poster No. 082 and than have a look around where to sit together.

Please respond ASAP with your preferred choice of time! I'll let him know and CC you on our emails, just let me know if it should be your paypal email.

Thanks again!

----------


## efedrez

> Desmond, here are your choices to meet with Dr. Lindner:
> 
> Thursday between 10:00-11:00 am or 3:30-4:30 pm during the poster sessions. You can meet Dr. Lindner at his teams poster No. 082 and than have a look around where to sit together.
> 
> Please respond ASAP with your preferred choice of time! I'll let him know and CC you on our emails, just let me know if it should be your paypal email.
> 
> Thanks again!


 This is amazing! can't wait to heard news from Dr. Lindner and the congress in general, (hopefully good news)

----------


## hellouser

Tomorrow at 8pm is Bald Truth radio show at 8pm. Will anyone be calling in to the show and ask Spencer what he thinks about the initiative with Desmond at the Hair Congress?

----------


## Arashi

I suggest that if you upload the video's to youtube, to make it private (it's an option while uploading). So you can't search for it on youtube, you can only watch it if you have the link. Not sure if the researchers would like to see their own presentations browsable/searchable on youtube, so making it private is an option I think.

Best of luck, Desmond !!

----------


## lilpauly

Hi Arashi , mr nigam will be there and givi g a key presentation , I know u have followed his work recently and do u believe he will offer any break through ? Etc ?

----------


## hellouser

> Hi Arashi , mr nigam will be there and givi g a key presentation , I know u have followed his work recently and do u believe he will offer any break through ? Etc ?


 Nigam should be banned from attending the congress.

----------


## Desmond84

> Desmond, here are your choices to meet with Dr. Lindner:
> 
> Thursday between 10:00-11:00 am or 3:30-4:30 pm during the poster sessions. You can meet Dr. Lindner at his teams poster No. 082 and than have a look around where to sit together.
> 
> Please respond ASAP with your preferred choice of time! I'll let him know and CC you on our emails, just let me know if it should be your paypal email.
> 
> Thanks again!


 Hi Hell

Thursday 10-11am is perfect. There are some key lectures in the afternoon that I dont want to miss  :Wink:

----------


## hellouser

> Hi Hell
> 
> Thursday 10-11am is perfect. There are some key lectures in the afternoon that I dont want to miss


 Perfect! I'll let him know!

----------


## Desmond84

> Perfect! I'll let him know! BTW, is Desmond your real name or just an online alias? I'll need to give Dr. Lindner a heads up of who he's meeting up with. Thanks!


 Hahaha its an alias  :Wink:

----------


## Arashi

> Hi Arashi , mr nigam will be there and givi g a key presentation , I know u have followed his work recently and do u believe he will offer any break through ? Etc ?


 I hope you are kidding, Boldy is suffering from inflamations because they implanted grafts upside down and he has now ingrown hair for 5 cm long. Wesley got so sick that he had to get on medications to turn off his immune system, Tom's donor was killed, Boyfrench is not getting his money back .. all of his patients are suffering from disasters, Nigam's own tests all failed and you expect Nigam to report something useful ?

----------


## nameless

> I hope you are kidding, right ? He butchered up ALL of his patients: Boldy is suffering from inflamations because they implanted grafts upside down and he has now ingrown hair for 5 cm long. Wesley got so sick that he had to get on medications to turn off his immune system, Tom's donor was killed, Boyfrench is not getting his money back .. all of his patients are suffering from disasters, Nigam's own tests all failed and you expect Nigam to report something useful ? The only thing this guy knows is how to butcher up patients.


 
What did Dr. Nigam do to Wesley that caused him to have to turn off his immune system? I just can't imagine how hair cell treatment or hair transplant treatment could cause the immune system to become a problem. Please elaborate.

----------


## lilpauly

Thank u arash my Persian brother , u uncovered the truth, I wish u were at the presentation with Desmond ! Btw I admire Desmond soo much ! Very very smart !!! Arash if u were at the presentation.

----------


## Arashi

> What did Dr. Nigam do to Wesley that caused him to have to turn off his immune system? I just can't imagine how hair cell treatment or hair transplant treatment could cause the immune system to become a problem. Please elaborate.


 Nigam injected Wesley with his 'stem cell treatment'. Wesley's nymph nodes started swelling and he got so sick that he entered into 'shock'. The hospital then put him on steroids to disable his immune system.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Hi Hell
> 
> Thursday 10-11am is perfect. There are some key lectures in the afternoon that I dont want to miss


 Damn, Desmond is a good dude also doing interviews. 

I thought he would be like: "Damn, I agreed to go and take notes and report back to you guys, now I gotta do interviews too!", "I was just planning on attending the congress, hitting a few BBQ places, getting a couple of massages and going home".

----------


## Arashi

> Damn, Desmond is a good dude also doing interviews.


 Desmond is a hero. Period. He's not just putting a lot of effort and time into all of this, he's also still put up a fair amount of money himself (I think about $500). 
So although we've hit the $2200 now, which is really great, cause we've covered most of the costs, donations are still more than welcome and appreciated ! Desmond shouldn't have to pay anything at all in my opinion, he's already putting in so much time and energy !

Desmond thanks again for doing all this for us as a community, brother !

----------


## Arashi

And also, just wanted to pay my respect to everybody who has donated and made this possible !! You guys rock ! And special thanks to Hellouser for all of his efforts !

----------


## lilpauly

> Desmond is a hero. Period. He's not just putting a lot of effort and time into all of this, he's also still put up a fair amount of money himself (I think about $500). 
> So although we've hit the $2200 now, which is really great, cause we've covered most of the costs, donations are still more than welcome and appreciated ! Desmond shouldn't have to pay anything at all in my opinion, he's already putting in so much time and energy !
> 
> Desmond thanks again for doing all this for us as a community, brother !


 I will donate on Thursday , your right he shouldn't have to pay 1 penny !!! I think we need one final push to get donations , 5 , 10 dollars Adds up

----------


## hellouser

Updated list of questions:

*Beren Ata&#231;/Dr. Gerd Lindner*If the bioreactor creates exact duplicates of follicles that function as normal follicles, is it necessary to have them go through clinical trials for implanting considering hair transplants achieve this and have been approved as a method for commercial use.
It's my understanding that the bioreactor is intended to create follicles for studying but if the bioreactor can make follicles why not just use the bioreactor to create new follicles and then implant those follicles into balding person's scalps?
How does the bioreactor work?
Has there been any success with the newly created follicles growing on human scalp creating thick terminal hair?
Are there plans to have these bioreactors available to doctors, ie; hair transplant doctors, to use and create new follicles?
What would the costs be for doctors to have such a bioreactor in clinics?
Have there been any trials done already? If so, how far have you come along? If not, when will they start?
Would you be willing to work on a crowd funding campaign to expedite the treatment in any country possible?
Does new hair created have a sebaceous gland attached to it?


*Dr. Cotsarelis/Follica*Does the wounding method damage the scalp and dermis to the point of jeopardizing existing follicles that produce terminal hairs?
How far along is your wounding based therapy to treat hair loss?
In which Phase trial is Follica currently in?
When can we expect Phase III clinical trials to start for Follica?
How long is the wait period for the FDA to allow Follica to go commercial once the trials are finished?
Has the use of FGF-9 been used in the clinical trials with Follica?
Can the trials for Follica be fast tracked with the use of approved substances? If so, when could we see the treatment see a commercial release for the public to overcome baldness?
Can Follica's wounding method be repeated for increased density?
Does Follica's method of wounding jeopardize existing follicles?
Are the the current results cosmetically significant and consistent enough to represent a complete cure?
What is the state of PGD2 findings and a treatment for it in the interim until Follica's method is released?

*ARP Sari*Do you have any ideas how to further increase hair inductivity despite numerous culture passes?

*Aaron Gardner*Do you have any ideas how to further increase hair inductivity despite numerous culture passes?

*Dr. Angela Christiano*Have there been any attempts to collaborate with the team of researchers in China that have been able to reproduce DP cells while retaining their properties along with the work of Dr. Colin Jahoda's method of reproducing Epithelial cells?
Would you be willing to work on a crowd funding campaign to expedite the treatment in any country possible?

*General Questions For all Researchers*Does this treatment help people who suffer from DUTA to restore their hair?
Yale scientists say that fat cells under follicles signal follicles to grow hairs. Some doctors are injecting fat cells from the stomach into the scalp to try to get those fat cells to send signals to follicles to regrow hair. But the fat cells in the stomach are not actively giving off signals to the follicles to grow long thick hairs. Wouldn't it make more sense to take plugs from the patient's hair donor region where the hair is growing strong, culture the underlying fat cells, and re-inject the cultured fat cells into balding areas of the same person's scalp along with the appropriate hair cells, after culturing them as well? It is, after all, the follicles under the scalp hairs that are giving signals to the scalp follicles to grow long thick hairs.
To produce the follicles with desired number, size, lifespan, and the compatibility to our own scalp, what knowledge are still absent?
Do they know each other’s work? To what extent? Do each one of them find other's work complementary, or somewhat helpful to his own?
Are they willing to team up with each other, or even going forward to develop a commercial product (which would basically be a cure for hair loss), if we like them to, and may give them considerable financial aid?

----------


## artika

> Updated list of questions:
> 
> *Beren Ataç/Dr. Gerd Lindner*If the bioreactor creates exact duplicates of follicles that function as normal follicles, is it necessary to have them go through clinical trials for implanting considering hair transplants achieve this and have been approved as a method for commercial use.
> It's my understanding that the bioreactor is intended to create follicles for studying but if the bioreactor can make follicles why not just use the bioreactor to create new follicles and then implant those follicles into balding person's scalps?
> How does the bioreactor work?
> Has there been any success with the newly created follicles growing on human scalp creating thick terminal hair?
> Are there plans to have these bioreactors available to doctors, ie; hair transplant doctors, to use and create new follicles?
> What would the costs be for doctors to have such a bioreactor in clinics?
> Have there been any trials done already? If so, how far have you come along? If not, when will they start?
> ...


 Srry I made a mistake  :Frown: , not DUTA but DUPA (Diffuse UnPatterned Alopecia)  :Big Grin:

----------


## nameless

> Updated list of questions:
> 
> *Beren Ataç/Dr. Gerd Lindner*If the bioreactor creates exact duplicates of follicles that function as normal follicles, is it necessary to have them go through clinical trials for implanting considering hair transplants achieve this and have been approved as a method for commercial use.
> It's my understanding that the bioreactor is intended to create follicles for studying but if the bioreactor can make follicles why not just use the bioreactor to create new follicles and then implant those follicles into balding person's scalps?
> How does the bioreactor work?
> Has there been any success with the newly created follicles growing on human scalp creating thick terminal hair?
> Are there plans to have these bioreactors available to doctors, ie; hair transplant doctors, to use and create new follicles?
> What would the costs be for doctors to have such a bioreactor in clinics?
> Have there been any trials done already? If so, how far have you come along? If not, when will they start?
> ...


 

One last question for Linder/Atac:

Rather than doctors buying the bioreactor machine would doctors be allowed to ship patient cells to the inventor/lab and the lab would use their bioreactor to turn the cells into follicles and then ship the follicles back to the doctors (who sent them to the inventor/lab) so that the doctor could implant the follicles into patients?

----------


## nameless

One more question for linder/atac:

If the inventor/lab will allow doctors to send their patient's cells into the inventor/lab, and if the inventor/lab will use their bioreactor to form the cells into follicles so they can ship them back to the shipping doctor so the shipping doctor can implant those newly formed follicles into the scalps of their patients, will the inventor/lab start doing this NOW if the doctors who make the requests do their work in a country that allows this type of cellular - folliclular implantation at this time?  

There are countries that would allow this type of treatment right now. The thing is that the doctors there can't afford to buy the machine so if the inventor/lab will receive the cells and process them into follicles at the inventor/lab location and send them back to the shipping doctor if such procedure is legal where the shipping doctor is working then the people in that location could start enjoying the benefit of this treatment NOW.

----------


## sdsurfin

> One last question for Linder/Atac:
> 
> Rather than doctors buying the bioreactor machine would doctors be allowed to ship patient cells to the inventor/lab and the lab would use their bioreactor to turn the cells into follicles and then ship the follicles back to the doctors (who sent them to the inventor/lab) so that the doctor could implant the follicles into patients?


 Why such a big focus on the germans?  The ones doing the most interesting ad advanced research are the japanese and also Dr. Clavel.  The cure will come when someone figures out how to create many new whole follicles, which lauster's team has not done.  The bioreactor is simply the beginning of a way to create an environment for culture.  Acoording to Aaron Gardner and Dr. Xu at Upenn, We still need to be able to make more DP cells (not just culture them with inductivity), and no one is able to do that yet.  The way there seems pretty planned out, and is probably a long road, so my question to all these guys would be : how long do you think it will be before whole follicles are cultured and implanted, and what treatments and solutions do you expect, and when? Most of them will probably be dodgy, but if you ask enough of them you might get a hopeful, or if we're not lucky, not so hopeful consensus. either way it would be a benefit to know if to bother dealing with the issue and spend money on it, or just accept it.  

I would also ask Lauster's team and Cotsarellis' team why their predictions seemed so hopeful 5 years ago and what has held things up. I don't think it's an unfair question, and I'm sure they have good reasons (I don't hate on researchers, nor do i think they are lazy), but would be cool to know.

----------


## Desmond84

> Updated list of questions:
> 
> *Beren Ataç/Dr. Gerd Lindner*If the bioreactor creates exact duplicates of follicles that function as normal follicles, is it necessary to have them go through clinical trials for implanting considering hair transplants achieve this and have been approved as a method for commercial use.
> It's my understanding that the bioreactor is intended to create follicles for studying but if the bioreactor can make follicles why not just use the bioreactor to create new follicles and then implant those follicles into balding person's scalps?
> How does the bioreactor work?
> Has there been any success with the newly created follicles growing on human scalp creating thick terminal hair?
> Are there plans to have these bioreactors available to doctors, ie; hair transplant doctors, to use and create new follicles?
> What would the costs be for doctors to have such a bioreactor in clinics?
> Have there been any trials done already? If so, how far have you come along? If not, when will they start?
> ...


 Wow this is great Hell. Thank you so much  :Wink: 

I'll do my best

----------


## hairy

Considering that we got some female funding, please cover at least 1-2 of the presentations on female balding.

----------


## Desmond84

> Considering that we got some female funding, please cover at least 1-2 of the presentations on female balding.


 That is definitely on the agenda. There's one coming up this afternoon ;-)

----------

